
New Evidence Suggests That Human Limbs Evolved from Shark Gills - PhilipA
http://gizmodo.com/new-evidence-suggests-that-human-limbs-evolved-from-sha-1771427923
======
leblancfg
First off, credit goes where credit is due, that is great research from the
team at Cambridge. If proven further, that evidence is sure to change every
evolution course taught in the future.

For me though, that headline just _killed_ the story. Come on Gizmodo. Find
someone else for the evolution assignments.

I know it's a deep subject to wrap your head around, but you _just can 't say_
that human gills evolved from shark limbs. What should have been squeezed into
the headline is this: our ancestors' limbs evolved from what were once the
gills of an ancient species -- that eventually evolved into a thousand other
species, but who most closely resembles our modern sharks.

"New evidence suggests that human limbs evolved from our ancestors' gills" is
just as evocative, and has the nice bonus of not being a blatant lie.

</flame>

